# Anyone for a meet/group in Essex, England?



## kezaeko (Dec 16, 2008)

Hello all. i have just joined as my older brother is very very unwell with ibs and i want to help him. id like to find or start a support group in Essex so he can talk to other people with ibs and realise hes not alone. would anybody be interested? thanks!


----------

